# Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP?



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

I've read a lot about different brands of brake pads, but I hear ups and downs in all scenarios.
Please vote for your favorite brand of Brake pads and list your application, and engine/horse power.
If this has been done before please post a link (I couldn't find one) and please vote. If your favorite is not listed, add it.
Thanks All


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*

Of course a link to the pad FAQ would be helpful:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1740420


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (phatvw)*

thanks


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*

ttt


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*

I dunno. I have the ds2500/hps setup. And it works great on the track. But I feel like it's not the best for street use. Feel, linear response, are all high on my priority list.
The ferodo/hawk setup tends to have a slight delay before grabbing. Once it grabs, its rather a strong grab. This may not be ideal if most of your driving is just commuting; especially stop and go.
I'll abstain from voting on this pole.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (traffic)*

A better choice for street drivign would be the ferodo street pads. I got a set from potterman when I did my TT upgrade and they were great as long as you dont mind dust. Improved bite over stock, better stopping and they help up at the track.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (NOVAdub)*

can i vote a NEGATIVE ONE, for Axxis Metal Masters.
these pads are Noisy, and have crap initial bite, they take forever to bed in, and they warp the hell out of rotors when driven hard 
big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif axxis Metal Masters


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (redzone98)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_A better choice for street drivign would be the ferodo street pads. I got a set from potterman when I did my TT upgrade and they were great as long as you dont mind dust. Improved bite over stock, better stopping and they help up at the track. 

hm, interesting. So do you have a link to this?
I don't care about dusting. I do care about noise. But most important is a strong but smooth initial bite.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_hm, interesting. So do you have a link to this?
I don't care about dusting. I do care about noise. But most important is a strong but smooth initial bite.

Parts4vws.com ought to still have the discontinued DS2000 pads. They also have the regular oem equivalenet pads.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*

What about the seeminly unheard of Carbotech Bobcats?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_
hm, interesting. So do you have a link to this?
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...B590ATheyve been back ordered for a while so If potterman cant get them try http://www.raceshopper.com or http://www.exxesparts.com. They were a little squeaky at first but they were not as bad as the 2500s I have now.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

giddyup


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

i have EBC greenstuff at all four corners. good initial bite, no noise, dusted like the stock pads. ok pads, HOWEVER, they warped the hell out of my slotted brembos after about 8k, plus, when i pulled the front end apart this winter, they had about 4/32 of material left and both inside pads were cracked. 
on the rear, they seem to work great, but for fronts, i'm looking into something else.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_giddyup


----------



## WuzUpFoo (Jul 18, 2003)

Panther + added and voted for, great setup with great cold bite, linear feel and modulation, havent tracked yet to test fade resistance but from its specs it should be more than fine. Only complaint is I sound like a school bus when stopping and noise gets worse as it warms up. 
This leads to my question since I think I have found my track pad, Im looking for a nice street only pad, thats quiet, low dusting, and rotor friendly. Anyone have a favorite and want to share? 
Was looking at Porterfields, and I see some ppl voted for them, how are they?


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (seesquared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seesquared* »_What about the seemingly unheard of Carbotech Bobcats?

Yet again I must recommend these. They have a nice firm feel. Stop the car real nice. Absolutely silent and I am continually amazed at the complete absence of dust. Just running them on the street, can't say anything about fade. I just really love these pads. I'll be re-upping for sure when the time comes.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Tjax)*

How Rotor Friendly are the Hawk HPS pads.
How are they on dust, and rotor wear?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_How Rotor Friendly are the Hawk HPS pads.
How are they on dust, and rotor wear?

Less dust than oem and it is very light-brown coloured and easy to wipe off. No need for harsh wheel cleaners if you do a wipe down every few weeks.
Rotor freindly? Depends how you use them I guess. On my rear axle, my rotors hardly had any wear after much track abuse on the Hawk HPS.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (phatvw)*

are you running them on your front also?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_are you running them on your front also?

Just rear. Running Ferodo 2500 on the front


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (phatvw)*

step it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*

I have Mintex Red Box's and I have to say they kinda suck.


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (meaculpa20v)*

Whats good pad combo for sprited street driving (no track time)....thanks


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (jettaturbokid30)*

Hawk HPS.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_How Rotor Friendly are the Hawk HPS pads.
How are they on dust, and rotor wear?

As phatvw said, they're easy on rotors. I use Hawk HPS all the way around for daily driving and then switch the fronts out to Hawk HP+ for track days. The HPS are relatively low dust and it comes off easily with soap and water (at least on BBS wheels).


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (collins_tc)*

is everyone here using stock rotors with the hawk HPS pads?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_is everyone here using stock rotors with the hawk HPS pads?

Yep. Unless you want fancy-pants looks of drilled or weird humming noises from slotted. For performance and reliability, the folks in the know stick with OEM.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_For performance and reliability, the folks in the know stick with OEM.

<cheesy game show announcer voice>


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

Would I see any improvement running the Hawk HPS with stock size OEM rotors?


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (jettaturbokid30)*

Definitely! The coefficient of friction is higher in the Hawks than in OEM, and they are more resistant to heat fade. I currently run a pad with a similar coefficient of friction (Carbotech Bobcats) on stock sized rotors and the extra braking power is just what I was looking for.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (seesquared)*

How do they compare as for noise. I think I read a post here that said they sound like a freight train stopping...


----------



## spoilsport (May 16, 1999)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

I've never run them but a favorite at the TDIClub are Balo discs coupled with Pagid pads.
I've got the Balo-Mintex RB combo, they're linear , and produce very little dust, but bad initial bite.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_How do they compare as for noise. I think I read a post here that said they sound like a freight train stopping...
















Hawk HP+ = freight train sound
Hawk HPS = more or less oem sound


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_How do they compare as for noise. I think I read a post here that said they sound like a freight train stopping...
















If you're asking about the Carbotech Bobcats, they are somewhat noisey and almost never quiet for me, although I have read some posts from others who claim that they are silent.


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (seesquared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seesquared* »_
If you're asking about the Carbotech Bobcats, they are somewhat noisey and almost never quiet for me, although I have read some posts from others who claim that they are silent.









Never heard so much as a peep from them. I also used the "disk brake quiet" goop you put on the back of the pads. Never thought much of the stuff, but maybe it DOES help.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Tjax)*

I've tried the brake goop, and that quieted them for about 24 hours. Just from the noise alont ,my friends at the local GTG's know when I'm approaching, or rather when I'm slowing down as I approach. I wish mine were silent, but most of the time they make some noise. I sometimes wonder if I was mistakenly sent the Panther +, even though they were in a Bobcat box.








If you have any more Carbotech questions, IM me


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (seesquared)*

Try chamferring?/rounding the leading and trailing edge of the pads as Banditt007 suggested. I'm going to try that on mine cause my Ferodo DS2500 are driving me crazy. Didn't have to do that on my last set, but this set is very squeaky around 5-10mph at moderate pedal pressure.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Thanks for point this out phatvw. I'll have to round out the edges a bit (they are perpendicular at the moment) and see if that takes care of the noise.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (seesquared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seesquared* »_Thanks for point this out phatvw. I'll have to round out the edges a bit (they are perpendicular at the moment) and see if that takes care of the noise.

Hey I just rounded the edges of my pads today and it did help, but the squeak is still there sometimes. I think I need to get these pads on the track and just beat on them harder


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Try chamferring?/rounding the leading and trailing edge of the pads as Banditt007 suggested. I'm going to try that on mine cause my Ferodo DS2500 are driving me crazy. Didn't have to do that on my last set, but this set is very squeaky around 5-10mph at moderate pedal pressure.


New pads all the way around? LOL Yeah, I hated my pads until I got about 5000 miles on them and two track days!!
You want to try your old Mintex pads??


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (traffic)*

When rounding the corners do you just use a stationary grinder?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

sure. or just a hand file.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*

back to life.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*HP+ pads*

I've run DS-2500's for the past year on my 2003 GTI and also for 2 track days. It's time to replace them.
What is the advantage of the DS-2500's up fron and the HPS pads in the back?
Why not run the HP+'s in the back ?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: HP+ pads (kdiver58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdiver58* »_ I've run DS-2500's for the past year on my 2003 GTI and also for 2 track days. It's time to replace them.
What is the advantage of the DS-2500's up fron and the HPS pads in the back?
Why not run the HP+'s in the back ? 

See my brake bias posts for more info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2357867


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: HP+ pads (phatvw)*

you da man !!!!


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

i have brembo blanks and PBR ceramic! i love them and they brake well! and not so much dust either! (only had them for about one week though)


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*

special thanks to the mods for cleaning this up for us all.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

mkIII VR6 Golf
*Porterfield R4-S* all around - 11.3 front, 8.9 rear, Zimmerman cross-drilled
Quiet
Firm pedal
Great modulation
Higher friction than OEM
Gets a little stickier when hot (but not much)
Brake dust under normal driving is pretty good.
Hard daily braking dust levels are still tolerable
Built up dust is somewhat sticky
Decent on the rotors - will have to change the rotors when these pads are done
Overall I'm content with daily and spirited braking. As for the track, i have yet to go. I have tried to make these fade by braking firmly 4-5 times from 60, but in vain.



_Modified by white_r!ce at 9:49 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

ttt


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

just did my brake a few days ago but since I'm trying out the PBR ceramics I voted for that. it feels twice as better than my worn out stocks. I'm also using Autozone's duralast rotors. haha. 
replaced rears with redbox awhile ago without new rotors and they suck big time! really dusty and not ebrake friendly.










_Modified by GiddyGTI at 4:20 PM 8-31-2007_


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Of course a link to the pad FAQ would be helpful:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1740420

According to your graph you psted, if i'm reading it correctly, ferodo 2500 have higher coefficient of friction than hawk HPS?


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (ctuagent117)*

That's what it looks like. Not only that but by a long shot. but that's why I made this thread so that people can give their real life experiences with each product rather than information given from a company that may or may not be biased.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

well, on paper, the 2500 looks a whole lot better.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_well, on paper, the 2500 looks a whole lot better.

True but "real world" use could expose things like excessive dust, noise when braking, excessive "bite" when braking and/or accelerated rotor ware. 
The question to ask is:
Are these pads good for everday use, street track use, or just for the track.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

excessive bite? is there such a thing?


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

yeah kinda depends on the driver. but I imagine a person wouldn't venture into buying such expensive pads and not want them work extremely well.


----------



## jermarlang (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*

I run Axxis Ultimates up front, and Carbotech Bobcats in the rear. Both are great and silent. Bobcat= more expensive. Axxis= prewired front brake sensor. Both seem to be rotor friendly.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (jermarlang)*

how long have you had them on, and what type of bed in process did you use? If any.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Brake pads of choice!!! The Peoples CHAMP? (Kiddo)*

up


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Try chamferring?/rounding the leading and trailing edge of the pads as Banditt007 suggested. I'm going to try that on mine cause my Ferodo DS2500 are driving me crazy. Didn't have to do that on my last set, but this set is very squeaky around 5-10mph at moderate pedal pressure.


x2 mine just keep getting louder
wtf.
lmfao i just realized how old this thread is










_Modified by Mortal_Wombat at 10:44 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mortal_Wombat* »_
x2 mine just keep getting louder
wtf.
lmfao i just realized how old this thread is









_Modified by Mortal_Wombat at 10:44 PM 8-15-2008_

yeah, I bump it every now and again. the thread is old but the info is timeless ya dig.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

Hawk HP+'s, only complaint is the brake dust, although lite, and easy to clean off, there seems to be more than with any other pads i've used:
Porterfields http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hawks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EBC's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Mintex Red Box http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (rears)


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

Anything changed since 08?! opcorn:


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

I thought this thread looked familiar. I'm currently running Hawk HT-10 up front and HP+ in the rear for track use, and I like that combo in terms of bite, wear, fade resistance, and bias. I switch out the fronts to HPS for the street. I'm lazy and leave the HP+ in the rear, though they're a bit noisy and dusty for street use and probably provide too much rear bias, but I don't drive that much. I should note that I'm running the TT/20th brakes front and rear, but they use the same pads as the regular GTI brakes.


----------



## CorradoSLC (Jan 20, 2000)

I used DS2500s on the front of my old Mk3 GTI VR6 and I thought they were amazing on the street. Dirty, but otherwise great performance and no noise.

Put them on my Mk4 GLI VR6 (F&R), and they are okay on the street. Still dirty, still no noise, but they just don't bite like they did on the Mk3. I guess 300lb+ will do that. On the track, they did pretty well - no noticeable fade after 30 minute sessions at VIR and good overall performance. They did leave heavy pad deposits on my rotors, which took a while to clean off.

I guess I'm going to try the HP+ on the front of the Mk4 if I need new pads and am still taking it to the track. I also have the Tyrolsport caliper bushings which I'm planning on putting on at some point. Maybe that will help with the deposits.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Those DS-2500s are notorious for deposits on the rotors. You're probably overheating them, as they're just mild track pads.


----------

